# Soon to be first time Vizsla owners



## kirky2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi,

Thought I'd introduce ourselves. We are a young family (myself, my husband and our daughter who is 4 in November) living in Yorkshire, UK. 

Have been thinking about getting a Vizsla for a while now and last week we decided to take the plunge and go for it. Have found reputable breeders who now have two male pups left from the litter. They are just under 8 weeks old. We are off to see them today for the first time. Very excited  They have said we are able to view both parents. The puppies are KC registered with all the paperwork. We live in a standard UK sized 3 bedroom town house with an average sized garden. However we do live along the canal which is a great walk as it's part of the transpennine trail. We also have the Yorkshire Dales right on our doorstep.

My husband works full time but we are also approved foster carers so I'm at home full time. We are an active family who love nothing better than to go out for long walks (or as our daughter calls them, exploring adventures). 

Any advice for first time Vizsla owners would be greatly appreciated, especially around introducing them to younger children.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Good luck - remember the new pup is a FAMILY member & not a toy - keep a short light lead on the pup to protect your young lady - Im old school - any biting pickem up by the scruff of the neck - place in crate gently with a firm NO - ignore & try again - get a whoa board & teach with voice & hand signal - teach your girl at the same time - this does not take long & you r in charge


----------



## kirky2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks. Both hubby and I have grown up with dogs so definitely know they are part of the family, however we understand that this is something we have to teach our daughter. We've allowed her certain responsibilities to try and reduce the risk of jealousy. She is picking the name and choosing bed, bowl, collar etc (obviously from a suitable shortlist that we've already approved). 

What size crate would you reccomend for a pup? We are getting a large one from my parents but that won't be till a few weeks so wanted a smaller one in the mean time but not sure what to go for.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

We have two crates for Penny. One is 42 inches and is in the living room. This is the crate she uses during the day, while we are at work. It has a divider and she only gets about 2/3 of it. She is almost 8 months old. 

In the bedroom we have a 36 inch crate and she uses it at night. We give her the whole thing even though it has a divider. I don't think she will need anything bigger than the 36 inch crate even when she is full grown. 

We got our crates from this site: http://www.doghealth.co.uk/collections/cages-crates/products/lightweight-3-door-dog-crate

They were cheap enough that we were not too bothered about getting one and then needing another one later.


----------

